# wife began menopause....what can I expect?



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

It appears my wife has entered menopause. I just thought I would see if some of you might tell me what to expect. Changes in mood? Behavior? Anyone been there? How did it go for you?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

For me I was losing 2-3 weeks a month to hellish PMS where I was irritable, angry, moody and wanted to eat nothing but junk food. You could mark on the calendar to the day when my mood would flip and I had ZERO control over it. Trust me I tried.

So in short it sucked.

I tried all kinds of OTC remedies with no luck. After about 2 years of this crap I decided I'd had enough and sought bioidentical hormone replacement therapy. 

Within a month I was a new woman.

Disclaimer: I have ptsd and am prone to depression/anxiety. From what I've read it makes menopause harder on women like me. Some women sail through menopause. I unfortunately wasn't going to be one of them.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my word! You are scaring me! Thanks! ha. Well.....I asked.
Uh Oh......


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I have found it's the peri-menopause period that cause the changes in behavior... that can last for up to 10 years before the actual 'pause' part happens.

For me the most noticeable thing has been my non-existent PMS became a big issue. I get more irritable and moody. I am more easily over whelmed at times and have suffered from depressive thoughts (when this has never been an issue before) which scared me a little, it took me sometime to share this with my H as I thought I was going a bit mad for while...it was such a relief to talk to him. Turned out he was really concerned about me and trying to figure out how to broach the subject (not an easy thing with a peri-menopausal/PMS wife)... so do keep the communication lines open.

Physically I've been very lucky and never had a hot flash or a night sweat or never ending periods or weight gain...so i figure I've got off lightly there.

If her periods have actually stopped and she is truly menopausal then her hormones will settle down and life 'should' be smooth sailing.

If she is fit and healthy she will probably have an easier ride than if she is unfit/unhealthy.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

just curious, how can you tell when is starts? Is there a sudden thing that happens to know it started?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

For me it was just a change in my normal cycle... it was a slow and subtle change. I just knew something was a bit different.

Although you can get blood tests done to test your hormones.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my. YOu all are really encouraging. NOT. I may be stating it incorrectly. She has just begun irregular periods. So I don't know what to call that. Oh my goodness. Good times coming.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My first sign was irregular periods. My estrogen is still normal so no hot flashes or night sweats here either.

Oh forgot another problem. Sleep disturbances. That was the icing on the cake that led me to seek help. Lack of sleep made me crankier.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> Oh my. YOu all are really encouraging. NOT. I may be stating it incorrectly. She has just begun irregular periods. So I don't know what to call that. Oh my goodness. Good times coming.


Im sorry but I just dont beleive I would be able to tell the difference, mine has been moody for years, although now that I think about it she does say she is having hot flashes once in a while and her period is really bad, and I can verify the pms lasts a couple of weeks. So basically, if she is in it now, Im experiencing one good week per month. Maybe they are all different though, gl2u. Ive heard that this is possibly menopause and possibly the end is near.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

The largest issue for me was sleep patterns. I went through a few years of very irregular sleep where waking at 2:00 or 3:00 a.m. was normal and couldn't get back to sleep which led to major crankiness throughout the day. I started doing some regular exercises, and sleep is back to 6-7 hours a night, and I feel better. Also, irregular periods (some extremely heavy while others are quite light) and the timing between periods (might be a 28-day cycle while another might be 60 days later). No hot flashes yet, and am noticing more moodiness, maybe starting to get set in my ways...LOL. I hope not.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Menopause is when a womans periods have been absent for one year. No monthly bleeding...no nothing for one year.

Peri-menopause is the years leading up to menopause. They're the roller-coaster bit.

I appreciate I must be very hard on a loving husband to deal with a hormonal wife...

But try it from the womans side... if she angry, crying, bloated, sweating, unable to sleep and bleeding endlessly... how wonderful do you think SHE is feeling? 

For 'some' women it is quite hellish... so please be patient/kind!


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks....it is actually peri-menopause she has entered then. I know it has got to be incredibly difficult. I will be patient and kind!!!!!

Is there anything GOOD to expect during this time?????


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, menstrual cycles are coming to an end. For most women, I would think they would be overjoyed after having them for a few decades. I know I won't miss mine,  although it does mean I'm getting older. (Now I get to "live them" through my daughters.)


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

You can expect to be buying a lot more lube in the future.

Other than that, you'll get as many answers as there are folks out there to have an opinion. My wife went through surgical menopause in her late 30's. There was little obvious change other than the loss of our one-time intense marital negotiations every 28 days. Since you're asking in the sex in marriage forum, it had no impact whatsoever on our sex life.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

My wife has been in peri for a couple of years now. Eary on in peri, we actually thought we were pregnant. 

For the last 2 years or so, its been crazy. Some months, she didn't have a period. then other months, she may have 2. Some months her period would last for 2 weeks.

As far as her mood, she is fine. It's me who was the moody one, not knowing if we were going to have sex or not or when her period would be over. 

Now I think peri may be over. She has a period every other month or so and the cramps, blood and everything seem less. So she tells me.

At 45 years old, my wife can't wait until this is over. We are close.

Just be patient. 

Overall, my wife has been good. No crying, no night sweats, she always sleeps...


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

youkiddingme said:


> Is there anything GOOD to expect during this time?????



Well .... SOME women go sex mad during this time... wanting daily hot wild monkey sex.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

You all have scared me to death! I think I may need to go ahead and build a storm shelter and put a sleeping bag in it. Ha.....


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

youkiddingme said:


> You all have scared me to death! I think I may need to go ahead and build a storm shelter and put a sleeping bag in it. Ha.....


HA! If shes anything like me she will hunt you down... angry and crying... wanting a hug!

I'd suggest putting on your Teflon suit and giving her a hug and do remember that ' This too shall pass".


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

You can ask a doctor about it for some changes that might happen in your wife.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good lord, I wish people would STOP making menopause out to be such a curse!! I am in the midst of it (no period since June, irregular for years, hot flashes, disturbed sleep, etc) and I think it's great. I am finally past worrying about pregnancy. My kids are older and all but one have left the nest. My hubby loves my older body and loves having sex with me. We don't have to stop having sex and wait for my period to end (that was his deal). No cramps doubling me over. No clots escaping at inopportune moments. No pads or tampons to buy.

It's all in the attitude. Society has made menopause out to be so horrible, and sure, it's not ALL good, but if women and men could start focusing on the positive things about it, we'd all be better off.

Not to mention the companies that sell HRT want you to think you're broken and a pill will fix it    SUCH bullpucky. There's a plethora of things women can try before that, but do you think any doctor will say so??

These books are awesome. I highly recommend them to your wife

What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About TM : Premenopause: Balance Your Hormones and Your Life from Thirty to Fifty: Amazon.ca: John R. Lee, Jesse Hanley, Virginia Hopkins: Books

Amazon.com: What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About Menopause: The Breakthrough Book on Natural Progesterone (0000446671444): John R. Lee, Virginia Hopkins: Books

I have Dr. Lee's natural progesterone cream and it's wonderful. His website is here

Official Web Site of John R. Lee, M.D.

I also want to do some reading on celebrating menopause, because really, I have lived this long, borne my children and raised them, now it's MY time. I don't believe in lamenting how horrible this time of my life is.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it Hope!!!! Love it. I was looking for something good and you gave it. I too think this can be a good time....or i am certainly hoping so. I will look into the books there! Thank you


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> Good lord, I wish people would STOP making menopause out to be such a curse!!
> 
> I also want to do some reading on celebrating menopause, because really, I have lived this long, borne my children and raised them, now it's MY time. I don't believe in lamenting how horrible this time of my life is.


I agree. I'm looking forward to the end of PMS and periods. I think people are getting confused between menopause and peri-menopause.

As we all know for some women peri menopause can be a really difficult time that they have to get through to get to the actual menopause bit... my friend always comes to mind. She has been bleeding for more than a year... they have tried all sorts of drugs and therapies, now they want to do a total hysterectomy...simply because they don't know what else to do. She hates the idea of surgery but to end all her discomfort and misery she will probably be going ahead with it just after Christmas.

I've had a few issues but nothing major really (just unpleasant PMS).

Hope - did you have any (unpleasant/unusual (for you)) changes to your body/mental health during peri-menopause?
My sister tells me the first she knew about it was when her periods stopped...she had NO other changes/symptoms.

Lucky girl I say!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've always been pretty up and down with my moods. Hubby says he could tell when my period was approaching, but that's debatable  It's also been pretty hard to tell whether my emotions over the last couple of years have been ruled by my hormones, or by the fact I was/am recovering from hubby's infidelity. I have never been particularly PMS-y, and don't find myself any more (or less) moody at this point either.

To me, perimenopause and menopause aren't that much different. Menopause is said to be the point at which you haven't had a period for one year, but to me that's pretty arbitrary. You aren't 'in' perimenopause one day and then 'in' menopause the next just because the calendar says so. I believe each woman is different, and should know her own body and not worry about putting labels on what's happening. 

The mental health stuff is exaggerated to the point some women think they SHOULD be experiencing it, and so they do. Not to say others don't experience problems in that regard, but if you've grown up thinking of menopause as this horrible thing that will happen to you no matter what you do, it's no wonder some women have mental health issues when they get there.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> The mental health stuff is exaggerated to the point some women think they SHOULD be experiencing it, and so they do. Not to say others don't experience problems in that regard, but if you've grown up thinking of menopause as this horrible thing that will happen to you no matter what you do, it's no wonder some women have mental health issues when they get there.


Funny thing for me is that I'd never had PMS when i was younger and didn't think I'd have any issues with (peri) menopause either... no-one in my family has had issues with it so i didn't worry about it.
When i started having 'wonky' moods...getting depressed and teary and overwhelmed I thought I was having a breakdown or was going mad.... until i realized it was a monthly occurrence. Bit slow I know! 

I've been on chaste berry for the past few years and now barely notice any PMS.

I just think it effects all women differently.

But yes... having good and positive thoughts about it (and life in general) must be helpful for both body and soul and of course any long suffering spouse!


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> It appears my wife has entered menopause. I just thought I would see if some of you might tell me what to expect. Changes in mood? Behavior? Anyone been there? How did it go for you?


I can just tell you what I am going through. Of course it is diff for every woman.

Started with irregular periods and then they went away. This was the best part for me, I hated periods and was done done done with them.

So then my sex drive went up. Lucky hubby.

Also I got a bit moody. I had never been moody before so even a little bit was too much for me. Cried for no reason and felt sad for no reason and down.

Hot flashes up the wazoo and interrupted sleep. Went on HRT for a year ( any longer is dangerous, more increased chance of breast cancer ) was great while I was on them, no hot flashes, but they came back a bit after I went off. 

Still get hot flashes mostly at night now, they wake me up.

I still get needy and moody. Find when he and I have not been together for a few hrs. I crave a hug or some time alone with him. He is very understanding and meets all my needs.

So it isn't too bad. Just realize what she is going through, there are some natural things over the counter she can try. Be understanding and you'll both come out of it fine.


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I tried all kinds of OTC remedies with no luck. After about 2 years of this crap I decided I'd had enough and sought bioidentical hormone replacement therapy.
> 
> Within a month I was a new woman.
> 
> Disclaimer: I have ptsd and am prone to depression/anxiety. From what I've read it makes menopause harder on women like me. Some women sail through menopause. I unfortunately wasn't going to be one of them.


Mavash

I'm exactly the same as you. 
I'm on bih replacement therapy as well.

Are you on estriol and progesterone as I am if you don't me asking this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> My first sign was irregular periods. My estrogen is still normal so no hot flashes or night sweats here either.
> 
> Oh forgot another problem. Sleep disturbances. That was the icing on the cake that led me to seek help. Lack of sleep made me crankier.


Interesting.
My sleep is much worse now that I'm officially post-menopause, however, going through separation so I have extra stress which can trigger insomnia. 

I also find that sleeping with hubby became uncomfortable as I get too hot with his body heat (and I like to stay cool).


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> Oh my. YOu all are really encouraging. NOT. I may be stating it incorrectly. She has just begun irregular periods. So I don't know what to call that. Oh my goodness. Good times coming.


I am peri right now and I,have been having symptoms for the past 5 years. I suffer horrendous hot flashes - so bad that sweat drips from my scalp. I have to change my clothes during the day the night. My cycle is sporadic in that it happens for two months then doesn't show up for 3 months. I understand that it runs in families. If mom and sisters and aunts have an easy time of it chances are she will as well. The women in my family suffer and hormone replacement is not an option due to breast cancer. May I suggest love and patience as the best course of action? I find I am very emotional, far more than I ever have been my entire adult life. My H says I'm cranky but I,blame him for that ( no sex ), not my hormones. Good luck


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Omegaa said:


> Mavash
> 
> I'm exactly the same as you.
> I'm on bih replacement therapy as well.
> ...


My estrogen is still normal so I'm on progesterone and testosterone.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Omegaa said:


> Interesting.
> My sleep is much worse now that I'm officially post-menopause, however, going through separation so I have extra stress which can trigger insomnia.


Extra stress is enough to do it. My husband has been out of town for 9 weeks now and I haven't slept well at all. I don't do well being alone.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> It appears my wife has entered menopause. I just thought I would see if some of you might tell me what to expect. Changes in mood? Behavior? Anyone been there? How did it go for you?


Since I am an old pro at this I will tell you the "MENOPAUSE" story.....

Woman, in all her glory is an engine that runs on estrogen....As she moves from that nubile young girl, to the full bodied, robust women, lover, and mother of your children she is a joy, and a true wonder of nature......

Then, one night, while you are asleep, the estrogen burgler sneaks in, takes all of her estrogen, and leaves MENOPAUSE in its place.......

You wake up in the morning lying next to a guy WHO DOSN'T LIKE YOU........GOOD LUCK, YOU'LL NEED IT....


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> My estrogen is still normal so I'm on progesterone and testosterone.


Hi Than you Mavash.

I'm on p & t myself but not really sure if my low dose t is doing much. I don't feel any different even if I stopped t. I was slightly worried if I would be losing hair on t. Thank you for replying


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Extra stress is enough to do it. My husband has been out of town for 9 weeks now and I haven't slept well at all. I don't do well being alone.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear it Mavash.

9 weeks sound like a major absence..almost like a separation...You must worry as well, I can imagine ( I would).

Me either! I hate being alone myself. Are you my lost twin sister?  I never noticed until recently. I have always been a very independent woman who wasn't too bothered if I was alone or not. 

But now....I changed so much. Wonder if it is something to do with our hormone.


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Woman, in all her glory is an engine that runs on estrogen....As she moves from that nubile young girl, to the full bodied, robust women, lover, and mother of your children she is a joy, and a true wonder of nature......
> 
> Then, one night, while you are asleep, the estrogen burgler sneaks in, takes all of her estrogen, and leaves MENOPAUSE in its place.......
> 
> You wake up in the morning lying next to a guy WHO DOSN'T LIKE YOU........GOOD LUCK, YOU'LL NEED IT....


Hi Woodchuck

Not every single woman come in "full bodied" & robust" form... I must love your sense of humour in your post.

Am I correct to assume that you are calling your wife "a guy who doesn't like you"? 

Another thing is, Men do also have male version of menopause... perhaps, your wife might be thinking the same thing about you. *just kidding*


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Omegaa said:


> Hi Woodchuck
> 
> Not every single woman come in "full bodied" & robust" form... I must love your sense of humour in your post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife has been going through it for about 6 years. About 2 years pre-menopause and four since. She has not had a period in 3 years.

Moodiness: Thankfully this has not been a big issue with her. Her temperament has remained about the same. Maybe a tad more excitable but not much.

Hot Flashes: This has been probably the most difficult. While now pretty much limited to night flashes it has cut down on cuddling and spooning. I can feel the heat radiate from her and have learned to catch them coming on so I move away a bit. I installed a ceiling fan in our bedroom with a remote so she can turn it on and off easily and with little disruption in sleep for us both.

Weight: Significant gain. Plus she has fallen off of her workout routine compounding the issue. 

Sexual arousal: Significant drop and the weight gain has exacerbated it. We work on our LD/HD relationship and she has been active in seeing to my needs. It can be a struggle at times but for the last several months has been manageable. 

Based on what many of my friends have shared with me I would say her journey has been well below the average in terms of disruption to the marriage/family. Best advice, recognize the negative aspects of it for what they are, support her and let her know you understand. When she's really having a hard time with emotions politely excuse yourself to go hang with some buddies and give you both some space.


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Guy who dosn't like me? unfortunately YES. Married 47 years....Told her yesterday how sexually attracted to her i still am....She told me she wished I wasn't....That type of blow is even illegal in MMA......


Oh...How sorry I really am. Hope things get better very soon for you. With my heartfelt sympathies xx


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> We work on our LD/HD relationship and she has been active in seeing to my needs. .


Hi Sorry. I'm quite new on this site.

May I ask what does LD/HD stand for please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I am really glad you all have been posting and talking here. This month my wifes period was about 10 days late...and once it started has lasted about 10 days. I guess it is safe to say we have entered a new period in life. I will be patient and try to be understanding!!!!! This will be interesting! Thanks again


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Dulciean (Nov 18, 2012)

What age is average for the peri- menopause , I think I might need a blood test! ( I will be 40 next year) oh dear...


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Dulciean said:


> What age is average for the peri- menopause , I think I might need a blood test! ( I will be 40 next year) oh dear...


I am 43, nearly 44, going through peri-menopause for about 3 years now. That is early according to the docs, however, my mother was in her late 30's when she started.
Apparently the norm is mid-late 40's to start going through peri, that stage can last up to 10 years.
We are so lucky...

To the OP, for me the difficulties have been the hot flushes, in particular at night, irregular sleep patterns & bloating.
My cycle is all over the place & very heavy when it does turn up.
The sleep disruption can cause me to feel tired & cranky, but over all I have not noticed any increase in moodiness. (My H would say I have always been a moody piece of work anyway..)

The payoff for my H is about 2 years into the process I became so horny I could not keep my hands off him for more than a couple of hours. While I am not feeling like that now, the increased sex has remained a part of our life.

There are both natural & prescribed therapies that can be taken. I was using herbal remedies when the hot flushes were every 2 hours or so & that did seem to calm them. I have not tried HRT because I don't consider I am troubled enough to need it.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

The Change 
My sweetheart just turned forty-five, 
And I love her, oh, so dearly. 
But I’m a little mystified, 
Since she’s acting, oh, so queerly. 

"Oh, it’s nothing that you’ve said or done," 
She assures me, ever sweetly. 
"My Change Of Life has now begun." 
Then, she smiles and winks discreetly. 

Smiling back, I take her hand, 
Reassuring and placating. 
In truth, I didn’t understand 
A thing that she was stating! 

Just what she meant by "Change Of Life" 
I didn’t have a clue!? 
And when I asked my darling wife 
Into a rage she flew! 

"Well, I’m always tired! I’m hot! I’m cold! 
I didn’t sleep last night! 
I’m fat! I’m ugly! I’m getting old! 
My clothes don’t fit me right! 

I think I’d like to KILL you, 
And I’d love to run away! 
But I know how that would thrill you, 
So, for spite, I think I’ll stay! 

My body’s turned against me, 
And I want to SCREAM again! 
My hormones have convinced me 
That this "Change" is caused by MEN! 

Yes, you just sit there smiling 
While I’m going through pure hell! 
You think you’re so beguiling? 
You think I couldn’t tell? 

This is some cruel joke you play! 
It’s all your fault, no doubt! 
You never loved me anyway 
You selfish, brutish, lout!" 

Yes, my sweetheart just turned forty-five, 
And she changes by the hour. 
Like Dr. Jekyll and Mrs. Hyde 
She goes from sweet to sour! 

But I’ve been told, "This is a phase." 
They say, "This, too, shall pass." 
So, I’ll remember better days, 
‘Till they come again….. 
AT LAST!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

waiwera said:


> Peri-menopause is the years leading up to menopause. They're the roller-coaster bit.


 I Guess I am in this PERI phase...all it did for me was make my







drive SO HIGH I thought I had a sex addiction... and with that came the beginning of this phenomenon of PMS I never experienced before...

I could feel this cloud coming over me ... It was hit or miss, but if something got under my skin in this short time frame, I had less patience to deal with it, it was like my brain was stuck on a hamster wheel of irritation....whereas normally such things would glide over me....I was more emotional , balled easier...days leading up to my period...









I also wanted *MORE* of my husband's attention...so long as he talked to me & put up with me (God bless him!)... his being there for me, even when I wasn't so wonderful.... this made me feel better....and it passed. When my sex drive calmed, so did the higher hormones with pms... I think I'm back to normal......no menopause yet (crossing fingers), periods all the same. I'm 46. I hope I have 10 more years !

I don't want this.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Omegaa said:


> Hi Sorry. I'm quite new on this site.
> 
> May I ask what does LD/HD stand for please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sexual Drive Low Drive/High Drive

Here's a link to common acronyms

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## Omegaa (Nov 17, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Sexual Drive Low Drive/High Drive
> 
> Here's a link to common acronyms
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


Thank you so much Amplexor. :smthumbup: xxx


----------



## confused55 (Apr 30, 2011)

For me, it was like this -

Perimenopause - extremely heavy bleeding which kept me home a couple of days a month.
- trouble sleeping
- very emotional at times
- nights sweats and hot flashes
One very positive thing I found in the 7 years of it was I was really energetic and started jogging and got into great shape. Sometimes, I would be extremely happy, like over the top. 

Menopause - weight gain of 10 lbs in 2 years.
- a bit of depression at times
- huge drop in energy levels (this is the biggest problem)
- wrinkles, grey hair, sagging neck
- lack of interest in a lot of things now
- bigtime sleep problems, had to go to a sleep clinic

One positive is my moods are more stable than ever now, and I think a lot of it is because I just don't have the energy to get upset about much anymore.

The doctors around here do not believe in hormone therapy because of cancer. A lot of my friends are on anti-depressants because they just can't adjust to the estrogen drop. I have to say though, they seem quite happy on them. 

I've noticed with almost everyone past about 53, a change in personality but sometimes for the better. (not always)

I think I got off easy though, compared with a lot of people.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I am 58 and have not gone through menopause. The perimenopause has been very difficult at times & this is quite physical & has nothing to do with making a big deal out of something. For the first time in my life I actually felt suicidal. HRT put me back on track within 24 hours after standard antidepressants didn't make a dent.

For some women it's a non-problem. For others, the physical symptoms, which include the emotional roller coaster, are very real and require treatment.

Other symptoms have been heightened sex drive, occasional hot flashes, difficulty sleeping, and worse periods than what I was used to.

All you can do is watch and wait. Everyone tells me that there's heaven on the other side of perimenopause, but I won't know until I get there.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Taking birth control postponed my wife's menopause. As soon as she stopped taking them, it started to set in.
She recently got blood work done is was low on testosterone as well as estrogen. 
The biggest thing she suffers from it is hot flashes.
One thing I noticed was when giving oral, she just doesn't have the same taste/smell as before. Is much more neutral now than before. It's neither a positive or negative, just different.


----------

